# Coffee Bean Shop Xmas Promo Cheer



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sure a number of you received the email that Coffee Bean Shop have a seasonal promo. Five 250g packs for £19.99. Excellent deal from a roaster that does not disappoint. Ordered this morning, so beans should be on the doorstep tomorrow.


----------

